# I've made a final decision regarding the pigeons on my balcony...



## cebr (May 14, 2011)

You can read it here: https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#...os-nest-there-wont-be-one-f/10150205866018212

If you have facebook, feel free to leave a comment on the note, I've opened it up to "Everyone" but, I won't be returning to these boards as I no longer need to. A huge thank you to all of those who answered my questions when I had them, it has been quite the experience! 

One final time, the photos can be seen here: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?s...set/?set=a.10150581445935307.665214.785995306

Thanks again and farewell!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmmm.

'Everyone' ?

Many people (quite reasonably) do NOT _do_ F'book.....

...so it appears to be impossible to discern what the news/ decision may be.......


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's the decision......






I've come to a decision regarding the new pigeon nest on my balcony.

They're getting evicted, and they're getting evicted today. I know I originally said that I wouldn't kill the babies and would tolerate them until they left but, much like rules being made to be broken, minds were made to be changed. Also, I looked it up and at the age these eggs are, they shouldn't even have life inside them yet. They're just unfertilised eggs like the ones you eat for breakfast.

I just spent the better part of my day cleaning up a balcony full of pigeon ****. FULL of pigeon ****. While I do firmly believe that the hype surrounding pigeon poop and diseases has been grossly overexaggerated, I really don't want to be one of the point-zero-one-percent that ends up blind. Plain and simple: once you go blind, you're blind forever.

Regardless of the health risks, taking these new eggs on would be another 3 months of my (our) lives and I just don't want to do that! Call me selfish but, I've said from the beginning that I want my balcony back and I ****ING MEANT IT! Another 3 months takes me into fall again! My summer will have been wasted indoors! Not to mention that I live in Vancouver and Vancouver summers are HOT! I don't have air conditioning! I'm going to need to have my balcony door wide open all day/night or I will roast to death and I can't do that if I have to worry about pigeons wandering into my home (I'm sure some of you will remember the seagull that began nesting in my kitchen when I went out of town for a long weekend 2 summers ago - I'm not going through that again) and even if they did stay outside, I don't need the mites and/or lice they may or may not be carrying wandering in either.

It's been a fun experience, don't get me wrong but, a sequel is never as good as the original. Truman can stay till he flies off on his own however, I've made some changes in regards to him as well. I dismantled his home. He no longer has a roof over his head. In the 10 minutes that I've been typing this, he's already begun to explore more and more - he's even up on a table! The more he sees there is an outisde world, the more he'll want to venture out into it. I think he's big enough now that even if he can't fly, the crow should leave him alone. I hope I'm right but, let's face it, I'm no expert. I never claimed to be, I don't want to be, and I'm not. I also won't be feeding him anymore. Maybe his parents are dead, maybe they left for a reason, maybe that's them sitting on the new nest... I don't know, I don't care. All I know is I'm not his mom.

I know this sounds like I'm probably just ranting after spending my day off cleaning up **** but, truth be told: I've been feeling this way for a while. I was going to ignore it all until Truman left but, now that I've found this 2nd nest... It's time to take action!

I wish you well, Truman, but you just weren't destined to have brothers or sisters on my balcony. I'll remember you always.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I understand that the person wants his balcony back. But I don't understand the blinding part of the post. Yes, pigeon poops a lot. They evolved that way. Can't blame birds for that. I suppose we are all different. Some people loves pigeons much that they can tolerate or work around poops issue, but some don't. Can't blame people for that either. We each have different interests, like and dislikes. Frankly I hate cleaning pigeon poops myself, but that is part of pigeon keeping. For that matter having animals of different kinds would require such efforts. I have cleaned pig's poop, cow's poop, horse's poop, goat's poop, dog's poop, cat's poop, chicken's poop, duck's poop, other birds poop, and human poop (after losing a game of bet--hates betting with a janitor--I got to be a janitor for the day. LOL!).


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

LONG LIVE THE PIGEON POOP, well, u can put a fake predator on ur balcony if u dont want any pigeons around, in my case I have lots of poop to clean, and to make things better, ferals are moving in in my roof and Iam feeding them, yes, it comes with the territory, I even have a baby feral that trap one day, and I release him next day, and he flew with the all flock, them trap again, Iam talking about a feral here, do i hate poop, hell yes, but the pleasure of having my pigeons is nothing compared to cleaning some poop every other day.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've already said it twice on FB but I guess I'll say it here too  Clean off the new nest, and all the poop, and keep getting rid of the twigs they may bring to build another nest. They will learn it's not a safe place to nest anymore, and will abandon it. You do seem to care about little Truman, as you let him live and grow up. I thank you for that. I also thank you for not poisoning, shooting, etc. just because they annoyed you. But you could calm down a bit with your posts - makes you look really hateful towards the birds sometimes.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

thats the best thing to do, destroy the nest, and hoosh them away, and they wont feel safe there, voila, bye bye pigeons, dont swell the small stuff, life s too short to get aggravated over something so simple


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Charis said:


> Here's the decision......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we cant expect everybody to be in the same page


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

cubanlofts said:


> so much for a member of the wild and rehabilitation wildlife, I think U should consider therapy. lol, just kidding


What Charis posted - for our information - is what this 'cebr' person said on Facebook. It isn't Charis who has the pigeon problem


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what's the big deal?.. I must be missing something..lol.. I hope.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

John_D said:


> What Charis posted - for our information - is what this 'cebr' person said on Facebook. It isn't Charis who has the pigeon problem


Oh I see, said a blind man to his dumb and deaf daughter, my apologies, though it was her, I was getting mad over so much fuss over a little poop. cebr is also a member here I think, or not?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

cebr said:


> I just spent the better part of my day cleaning up a balcony full of pigeon ****. FULL of pigeon ****. While I do firmly believe that the hype surrounding pigeon poop and diseases has been grossly overexaggerated, I really don't want to be one of the point-zero-one-percent that ends up blind. Plain and simple: once you go blind, you're blind forever.
> 
> Regardless of the health risks, taking these new eggs on would be another 3 months of my (our) lives and I just don't want to do that! Call me selfish but, I've said from the beginning that I want my balcony back and I ****ING MEANT IT!
> 
> I don't need the mites and/or lice they may or may not be carrying wandering in either.


You're more likely to go blind cleaning your apartment than you are hanging out with pigeons. I know cleaning with bleach and the like has really messed me up temporarily in vision and in breathing it. (Don't know what could have happened if I didn't take precautions and been careful about exposure lengths.) My pet birds and the outdoor ones never have given me any illnesses. I catch a lot more of the crud from people. 

I understand wanting to be able to use your balcony. 

Mites/lice won't usually "wander" in unless they come in on a warm body and transfer directly to a warm body. This is also how I got human fleas from the other kids in kindergarten. You would probably have to be cuddling with the birds on the couch to have a problem. If you had chosen to have indoor/outdoor birds, it's not all that hard to treat them to prevent that problem.


----------

